# Breed Guesses on New Dog



## MissAspen (Mar 22, 2015)

Last week I adopted this sweetheart from the local pound. She won't come home until Friday because she still has to be spayed, but I'm having a really hard time placing what her breed(s) might be. She's about 25 lbs and the shelter listed her as an Eskimo/Spaniel mix, but I have a hard time believing that. Sorry for the poor pictures, they're just what I snapped the first time I visited her.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

She has a very chihuahua look but 25lbs is pretty large. Maybe something spitzy mixed with chi? She is really cute.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't see spaniel either. I do see Chihuahua, maybe mixed with border collie?


----------



## MissAspen (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm glad it wasn't just me having issues with this. I think a DNA test will be in order for my personal satisfaction.


----------



## St. Quiteria (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't know what breed, but she's super cute!


----------

